# [Bootcamp] Votre disque n’a pas pu être partitionné...



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai vu de nombreux sujets traitants mon problème, mais chacun semble être différents, je tente donc ma chance.

Je suis sous BigSur (11.0.1), et j'ai cette erreur à chaque tentative de partition avec l'Assistant BootCamp. J'ai déjà essayé les solutions proposées sur le site d'Apple.

Voici les informations de base lorque je colle diskutil list dans le terminal :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  340.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 282.8 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                655.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      24.6 KB    disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            14.9 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 14.9 GB    disk1s5s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            WINDOWS 10 PRO COMP... +2.6 GB     disk2
```

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Bonjour *petrucciani*

Passe la commande expérimentale (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 400g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *400 Go* > crée une partition de *100 Go* avec un volume *BOOTCAMP* en *FAT-32* > affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour intégral de la commande. Si elle bloque => la raison en sera mentionnée.


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Voilà le retour (c'est très long !) :


```
Snapshot dates for all disks:
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 99 963 174 912 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 400 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 365 206 437 888 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.30.63) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.50.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
....... (voire plus bas)
....... (pareil)
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 499 963 174 912 to 400 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49174
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  341.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 282.8 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                655.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      24.6 KB    disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            14.9 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 14.9 GB    disk1s5s1
```

Il y a deux lignes qui sont apparues plusieurs fois mais que j'ai du enlever sinon le message était trop long, de ce style : 

error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x6d762ee + 16) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree 

error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x6d767be + 16)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x6d767ce + 32)


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Il semble qu'il y ait des erreurs affectant le *fsroot tree* (segment *apfs* formateur du volume-Données). Erreurs susceptibles de bloquer un repartitionnement > malgré un code de sortie global de la vérification sans faute (*0*).

- passe encore la commande :​

```
diskutil ap list
```

qui affiche un tableau détaillé de l'*apfs*

Poste le tableau. C'est pour savoir si FileVault est activé ou non.


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Voici : 


```
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk1 0EAB5DB8-C74A-4D1B-9BF3-EF9671A25F3F
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk1
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      499963174912 B (500.0 GB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   358761803776 B (358.8 GB) (71.8% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       141201371136 B (141.2 GB) (28.2% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 1AC9BB88-17E1-4BDB-83FB-F55D3B3C3757
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2
    |   Size:                       499963174912 B (500.0 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s1 75DA3CF0-EF21-4163-8118-E5A0FFC50416
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s1 (Data)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD - Données (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /System/Volumes/Data
    |   Capacity Consumed:         342718402560 B (342.7 GB)
    |   Sealed:                    No
    |   FileVault:                 Yes (Unlocked)
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s2 950B8D0E-F4AF-4566-A29F-F07E280581B9
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /System/Volumes/Preboot
    |   Capacity Consumed:         282845184 B (282.8 MB)
    |   Sealed:                    No
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s3 A49F5CC0-48BA-4E95-BA72-DA08319F9857
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         655458304 B (655.5 MB)
    |   Sealed:                    No
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s4 271D7FF6-B3B3-4BDD-A9EF-75DA9F4E4528
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s4 (VM)
    |   Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /System/Volumes/VM
    |   Capacity Consumed:         24576 B (24.6 KB)
    |   Sealed:                    No
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s5 A98D1B9E-B5CD-4607-A2B2-F9B16CFE6628
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s5 (System)
        Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /Volumes/Macintosh HD 1
        Capacity Consumed:         14941515776 B (14.9 GB)
        Sealed:                    Broken
        FileVault:                 Yes (Unlocked)
        Encrypted:                 No
        |
        Snapshot:                  95B528A7-C7AE-4C27-8A87-7CB185A9D3DD
        Snapshot Disk:             disk1s5s1
        Snapshot Mount Point:      /
        Snapshot Sealed:           Yes
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Cette mention -->

```
|   FileVault:                 Yes (Unlocked)
```

monte que FileVault est activé pour le volume-Données

Redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*command R*) tenues pressées pour ouvrir la session de secours. Dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'Utilitaire de disque. 2 actions préalables à la réparation de l'*apfs* : *a)* presse la pastille *Présentation*  et sélectionne : "*Afficher tous les appareils* " --> ce qui affiche le *Conteneur apfs* > *b)* sélectionne *Macintosh HD - Données* grisé (non monté car verrouillé par FileVault) > bouton : *Monter* > ton mot-de-passe de session dans le panneau qui le demande => *Macintosh HD - Données* doit être libellé en *noir* si remonté

- si oui => sélectionne maintenant le *Conteneur apfs* global et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus.​
Redémarre enfin et de retour dans ta session --> repasse encore la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 400g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

et poste le retour => qu'on voie si le repartitionnement a été débloqué par une réparation.


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 99 963 174 912 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 400 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 362 790 518 784 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.30.63) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.50.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree

...
...

Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.77.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.50.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.77.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.50.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs_boot_util (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.50.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.50.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-85CCB41466FD9D296013EE5D11936AB94CBAFD26DBBDEBF66042FB9864CEFD08)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.50.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 499 963 174 912 to 400 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49174
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  339.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 282.8 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                655.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      24.6 KB    disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            14.9 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 14.9 GB    disk1s5s1
```

Même chose malheureusement, j'ai ces deux messages des dizaines de fois : 

error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x6d76d8e + 16)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (0) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (1) for extent (0x6d76d9e + 32)

error: Cross Check : FSroot tree references extent (0x6d76e9e + 16) which is not present in the ExtentRef tree


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Bilan : une erreur irréparable grève le système de fichiers *apfs*. Ça n'empêche pas le montage des volumes et le fonctionnement de l'OS Big Sur > mais ça verrouille en taille le *Conteneur apfs*.

- la solution consiste à cloner (avec la démo gratuite 1 mois de Carbon Copy Cloner) la distribution du *Conteneur* interne => dans le *Conteneur* externe d'un DDE USB (ce qui ne clone pas le système de fichiers *apfs* avec ses erreurs > mais les fichiers des volumes dans un système de fichiers d'accueil sans faute) > démarrer sur le clone > supprimer / recréer l'*apfs* interne > cloner à rebours le clone dans le nouveau *Conteneur* interne sans faute.​
Pour cela : il te faut un DDE USB sur le disque duquel on puisse créer un *Conteneur apfs* de *400 Go*. En as-tu un disponible ?


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Oui j'ai un disque dur externe disponible ! Je vais donc télécharger Carbon Copy Cloner.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Branche le DDE au Mac. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list external ; df -H
```

qui affiche : la configuration du disque externe et l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste le retour => que je voie ton DDE.


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Voilà (je le republie car j'avais d'autres trucs de branchés juste avant) :

```
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨SANS TITRE⁩              3.0 TB     disk3s2

Filesystem       Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5s1   500G    15G   139G    10%  563932 4881888948    0%   /
devfs            198k   198k     0B   100%     671          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s4     500G    25k   139G     1%       2 4882452878    0%   /System/Volumes/VM
/dev/disk1s2     500G   283M   139G     1%     789 4882452091    0%   /System/Volumes/Preboot
/dev/disk1s6     500G   2.0M   139G     1%      17 4882452863    0%   /System/Volumes/Update
/dev/disk1s1     500G   345G   139G    72% 1331019 4881121861    0%   /System/Volumes/Data
map auto_home      0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /System/Volumes/Data/home
/dev/disk3s2     3.0T   2.0T   1.0T    67% 7591899    3852752   66%   /Volumes/SANS TITRE
/dev/disk1s5     500G    15G   139G    10%  563934 4881888946    0%   /System/Volumes/Update/mnt1
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Ton DDE a une table de partition *GPT* requise pour la création d'une partition *apfs* sur un disque. Et permettant théoriquement des repartitionnements après coup.

- mais la partition principale du volume *SANS TITRE* a un type "*Micosoft Basic Data*" qui ne permet pas en combinaison de la table *GPT*  un repartitionnement non destructeur du volume en place et de ses données.​
Quel est le format du volume *SANS TITRE* actuel ? - *exFAT* ou *NTFS* ?


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Le volume SANS TITRE est en exFAT !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Bon. Le système de fichiers *exFAT* est un brave gars robuste capable de supporter une erreur de taille sans cesser de monter le volume *SANS TITRE*. Disons que c'est un système de fichiers qui n'est pas très "sensible à l'erreur". Volume *SANS TITRE* possédant *1 To* d'espace libre.

- en effet > il est possible d'effectuer un repartitionnement en passant par la table *GPT*. Il consiste à supprimer le descripteur actuel de la partition *SANS TITRE* > puis à le recréer avec une extension réduite à *2,5 To* de manière à dégager un espace libre de *500 Go* dont on fera une nouvelle partition. Un système de fichiers *exFAT* se retrouvant à gérer une partition réduite de *500 Go* --> enregistre une erreur de taille de la partition sans cesser de monter le volume. Rééditer ensuite le descripteur *GPT* en restituant à la partition une extension de *3 To* --> supprime l'erreur affectant l'*exFAT*. J'ai déjà dirigé sans échec cette manœuvre "hors normes" un certain nombre de fois sur les forums.​
Est-ce que tu veux qu'on effectue cette édition de la table *GPT* du DDE > afin de créer une partition indépendante de *500 Go* destinée au clone ?


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Je ne suis pas sur d'avoir tout compris mais je suis partant !
Merci pour ton aide et pour ton temps, je suis impressionné par ta connaissance du sujet.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo gpt show disk2
```

à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande lit la table *GPT* d'en-tête du DDE et affiche en retour la distribution des blocs du disque en : secteur des tables de partitions > partitions > bandes d'espace libre > sauvegarde finale de la *GPT*

Poste le tableau.


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Aussitôt dit aussitôt fait !


```
Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6         
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640        2008         
      411648  5859792856      2  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  5860204504      262151         
  5860466655          32         Sec GPT table
  5860466687           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk3s2
```

la commande démonte le volume *SANS TITRE* --> ce qui désactive la table *GPT* d'en-tête du DDE. Car pour écrire à la *GPT* > il ne faut pas qu'elle soit activée > càd. prise en charge par le *kernel* (le moteur logique de l'OS démarré) qui est le monteur des volumes.

Poste le retour.


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

J'ai eu une erreur : 

```
Unmount failed for disk3s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Repasse une fois la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk3s2
```

et poste le retour.

Note : est-ce que tu es en train d'utiliser des contenus de *SANS TITRE* avec une application ?


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Toujours pareil ! Et non, je n'utilise rien.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Le DDE toujours branché > redémarre une fois. 

- de retour dans ta session > repasse la commande et poste le retour.​


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

```
Unmount failed for disk3s2
```

À croire que ce disque est trop attaché à mon Mac...


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Repasse un :

```
diskutil list external
```

et reposte le tableau du disque externe => que je sois sûr de son index d'appareil.


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Voilà :

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨SANS TITRE⁩              3.0 TB     disk2s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Le DDE est passé *disk2*. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil umountDisk force disk2
```

qui démonte le DDE de ses volumes

Poste le retour.


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Ah super ça semble avoir fonctionné ! 


```
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk2 was successful
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Bon. Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt remove -i 2 disk2
```

la commande supprime le descripteur *GPT* de la partition n°*2* du DDE

Poste le retour.


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

```
Password:
disk2s2 removed
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Descripteur supprimé et par là partition supprimée (ce n'est qu'une projection logique sur le disque à partir de la *GPT*).

- passe la commande :​

```
sudo gpt add -b 411648 -s 4882812500 -t EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7 -i 2 disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
```

la commande recrée un descripteur *GPT* de partition telle que : bloc de tête = n°*411648* (le même qu'avant) > extension = *4882812500* (blocs de *512* octets = *2500 Go*) > type = *Microsoft Basic Data* (via l'*UUID* identifiant universellement ce type = *EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7*) > rang = *2* - puis réaffiche la configuration du DDE

Poste le retour.


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨⁩                        2.5 TB     disk2s2
                    (free space)                         500.3 GB   -
```

J'ai aussi eu une notification Finder me disant que Mac OS n'était pas en mesure de réparer le disque.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk2s2 ; diskutil list disk2
```

pour remonter le volume *SANS TITRE* et afficher le DDE

Poste le retour.


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Voici : 

```
Volume SANS TITRE on disk2s2 mounted
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨SANS TITRE⁩              2.5 TB     disk2s2
                    (free space)                         500.3 GB   -
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Bon. Comme tu le vois ici -->

```
2:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨SANS TITRE⁩              2.5 TB     disk2s2
```

le volume *SANS TITRE* est bien remonté avec toutes ses données > mais il est formé sur une partition réduite à  *2,5 To*. Ce qui induit une erreur de taille (non fatale) dans l'*exFAT* --> ce dont le Finder te prévient. Tu ignores.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk2
```

qui affiche la distribution des blocs actuelle du DDE

Poste le retour.


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Voilà ce que ça me montre :

```
start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6         
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640        2008         
      411648  4882812500      2  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  4883224148   977242507         
  5860466655          32         Sec GPT table
  5860466687           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Voici l'espace libre disponible -->

```
4883224148   977242507
```

il commence au bloc n°*4883224148* (1er bloc libre après la partition rétrécie) > et a une extension de *977242507* blocs (de *512* octets = *500,34 Go*).

Passe la commande :'

```
diskutil umount force disk2s2
```

qui démonte *SANS TITRE* afin de re-désactiver la *GPT* et permettre l'écriture d'un nouveau descripteur

Poste le retour.


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Quelle aventure ! C'est fait !


```
Volume SANS TITRE on disk2s2 force-unmounted
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Bien. Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt add -b 4883224148 -s 977242500 -t 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC -i 3 disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
```

la commande crée un nouveau descripteur *GPT* de partition telle que : bloc de tête = n°*4883224148* (1er bloc libre après la partition *Microsoft Basic Data* rétrécie) > extension = *977242500* (blocs de *512* octets = *500 Go* - j'ai laissé un tampon de *7* blocs libres entre la fin de la partition et le début de la sauvegarde de la *GPT* comme de routine) > type = "*Apple_HFS*" (via l'*UUID* de ce type = *48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC*) > rang = *3* - puis affiche la configuration du DDE

Poste le retour.


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Voilà le résultat : 
	
	



```
disk2s3 added
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Tu as oublié la configuration du DDE. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list disk2
```

et poste le retour.


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Ah oui désolé ! 


```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨SANS TITRE⁩              2.5 TB     disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS ⁨⁩                        500.3 GB   disk2s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Voici la nouvelle partition :

```
3:                  Apple_HFS ⁨⁩                        500.3 GB   disk2s3
```

ce n'est encore qu'un conteneur de blocs bruts. On va le formater > càd. inscrire un système de fichiers formateur d'un volume dans la partition.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo newfs_hfs -J -v Clone /dev/disk2s3 ; diskutil mount disk2s3 ; diskutil list disk2
```

la commande appelle le formateur de système de fichiers *newfs_hfs* --> à injecter sur les blocs de tête de la partition un système de fichiers *jhfs+* > formateur d'un volume *Clone* sur la partition > remonte ce volume (càd. force le *kernel* inavisé de la création de ce système de fichiers => à le prendre en charge pour monter le  volume qu'il forme) > affiche la configuration résultante du DDE

Poste le retour.

Note : une commande avec des points-virgules *;* concatène plusieurs sous-commande en une séquence programmatique. Tu passes l'entièreté de la commande et tu postes l'entièreté de l'affichage résultant.


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Merci pour la précision ! C'est si complexe...


```
Password:
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s3 as a 466 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal
Volume Clone on disk2s3 mounted
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨SANS TITRE⁩              2.5 TB     disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS ⁨Clone⁩                   500.3 GB   disk2s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Allez ! on finalise. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap convert disk2s3 ; diskutil list external
```

la commande convertit le nouveau volume *Clone* à l'*apfs* > puis affiche la configuration externe

Poste le retour.


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Et voilà ! 


```
Converting the volume on disk2s3 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Started APFS operation on disk2s3 (Clone)
Converting HFS Volume to an APFS Container which will export one APFS Volume
The target is the Journaled HFS+ volume "Clone" backed by the GPT partition disk2s3
The target is a data disk; it is not a macOS system disk
Found APFS EFI driver /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi to install into the APFS Container
The target is not encrypted
Unmounting disk2s3
Starting conversion from HFS to APFS
Performing apfs_hfs_convert -x --verbose=0x400 --efi /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi /dev/disk2s3
Reporting pre-conversion statistics
Reporting post-conversion statistics
Successfully finished conversion from HFS to APFS
Successful conversion in commit mode so will switch type to APFS
Setting type of disk2s3 to APFS
Changing the physical disk partition type in shared mode
Partition modification attempt count was 1
Opening and closing disk2s3 to terminate old content driver
Expecting the new APFS Container at Physical Store disk2s3
Confirmed existence of new unencrypted APFS Volume disk3s1
Mounting APFS Volume disk3s1
APFS Volume mount attempt result was 0
Exiting conversion operations with error code 0
Disk from APFS operation: disk3s1
Finished APFS operation on disk2s3 (Clone)
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨SANS TITRE⁩              2.5 TB     disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk3⁩         500.3 GB   disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.3 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s3
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Clone⁩                   991.2 KB   disk3s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Parfait. Tu as un *Conteneur apfs* de *500 Go* sur le DDE > occupé pour l'instant par un unique volume *Clone*. Et ton volume *SANS TITRE* rétréci à *2,5 To* monte toujours avec ses données conservées. Opération réussie donc.

- et si on reportait le clonage à demain ? - car il commence à se faire tard...​


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Super, ravi que ça ait fonctionné ! 
Et comme tu veux, après s'il y a une opération un peu longue à lancer du type copie de données etc. j'avoue que la nuit est utile... Mais c'est déjà hyper sympa de ta part d'avoir pris tout ce temps pour m'aider ! On peut continuer demain si ça t'arrange, sans problème.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2021)

Si tu veux procéder tout de suite > passe d'abord la commande :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```

lançant un processus *caffeinate* qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir

Cela fait > ne quitte pas le *terminal* (le processus *caffeinate* en est solidaire) > planque-la dans un coin qu'il ne te gêne pas.

----------

Maintenant va à cette page internet : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage éprouvé. Tu as droit à une démo gratuite de 1 mois (sans restrictions logicielles) dont tu vas profiter.

----------

À présent lance CCC > et dans son panneau définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *Macintosh HD*

DESTINATION = *Clone*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner la distribution des volumes du *Conteneur *interne => *Conteneur* externe. Une opération rendue complexe par la structure du nouvel OS Big Sur. Tu peux laisser le Mac sans surveillance : le processus *caffeinate* l'empêchera de dormir. Préviens quand c'est fini.


----------



## petrucciani (15 Mai 2021)

Super je vais lancer ça, merci infiniment pour ton aide. Je posterai un message quand l'opération sera terminée !


----------



## petrucciani (16 Mai 2021)

L'opération de copie vient de se terminer.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2021)

Passe alors une commande :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau des disques => qu'on voie le résultat.


----------



## petrucciani (16 Mai 2021)

Voici le résultat nocturne : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  346.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 282.8 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                655.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      24.6 KB    disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            14.9 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 14.9 GB    disk1s5s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨SANS TITRE⁩              2.5 TB     disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk3⁩         500.3 GB   disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.3 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s3
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Clone - Données⁩         343.1 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Clone⁩                   14.9 GB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 292.5 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                660.8 MB   disk3s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2021)

Ça a l'air valable. Pour tester le clone > quitte le *terminal* (au cas où le processus *caffeinate* serait toujours lancé) > redémarre > la touche "*alt*" tenue pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage. Choisis *Clone* > démarre dessus.

- est-ce que tu retrouves un analogue de ta session et de ses données > avec un fonctionnement certes nettement ralenti (à cause du format *apfs* sur un disque rotatif + de la connexion USB) ?​


----------



## petrucciani (16 Mai 2021)

Ça démarre, mais je me retrouve sur un avertissement qui me dit :
"Les réglages de sécurité ne permettent pas à ce Mac d'utiliser un disque de démarrage externe". 

Il me propose de passer par la fonctionnalité de récupération de macOS.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2021)

D'accord. Redémarre > les *2* touches *⌘R* (*command R*) tenues pressées pour ouvrir la session de secours.

- quand tu as un écran avec 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > va à la barre supérieure de menus de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > lance l'option : "*Sécurité au démarrage*". Tu devrais avoir une interface graphique de ce genre :​
​
coche les options : "*Aucune sécurité*" & "*Autoriser le démarrage à partir de supports externes*"

Cela fait > quitte l'application > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* --> choisis : *Clone* > *Redémarrer*.

- ouvres-tu une session de clone conforme à la session interne ?​


----------



## petrucciani (16 Mai 2021)

Après une loooongue attente, oui, ça semble fonctionner. J'arrive à ouvrir une session, le Mac me demande juste un mdp pour déverrouiller Macintosh HD -  Données une fois la session ouverte.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2021)

D'accord. Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie la distribution des volumes du *Conteneur* externe après démarrage.


----------



## petrucciani (16 Mai 2021)

Je te poste une photo car je n'arrive pas à ouvrir la page du forum sur cette session, je suis sur mon téléphone. Ça charge sans fin.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2021)

Il y a tout ce qu'il faut dans le *Conteneur* du clone.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0
```

qui réinitialise le disque interne avec un volume *Macintosh HD apfs* unique

Poste le retour.

Note : format *apfs* sur disque rotatif & connexion USB : forcément c'est lent.


----------



## petrucciani (16 Mai 2021)

Encore une fois, temps de chargement si long sur la page que je passe sur mon téléphone avec une photo :


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2021)

Passe une commande :

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```

pour empêcher le Mac de dormir. Ne ferme pas le *terminal*.

Puis relance Carbon Copy Cloner > et crée une nouvelle tâche où : source = *Clone* > destination = *Macintosh HD* > safetynet = *désactivé* --> presse le bouton *Cloner*.

- j'espère que malgré la lenteur de ta session le clonage opère ?​


----------



## petrucciani (16 Mai 2021)

C'est lancé, je te tiens au courant !
Et oui, ma session est un peu plus rapide maintenant, je crois que mon disque est un peu lent au démarrage...


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2021)

Vu la masse des données à cloner à rebours : tu en as pour un moment !

- si tout se passe bien > redémarre à la fin avec "*alt*" et choisis *Macintosh HD* pour réouvrir ta session interne.​


----------



## petrucciani (17 Mai 2021)

Bonsoir !
La copie s'est bien terminée, je suis de retour sur mon disque dur interne, tout semble fonctionner.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2021)

Content pour toi !

- passe une commande :​

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau des disques => qu'on avise la configuration interne.


----------



## petrucciani (17 Mai 2021)

Je vois que tu es aussi un homme de nuit ! Voici le tableau des disques :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  339.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            14.9 GB    disk1s2
   3:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 14.9 GB    disk1s2s1
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 284.0 MB   disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                664.0 MB   disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      20.5 KB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨SANS TITRE⁩              2.5 TB     disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk3⁩         500.3 GB   disk2s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2021)

Tout est en ordre question *Conteneur* interne.

- il va falloir supprimer la partition *apfs* du DDE > puis rééditer le descripteur *GPT* de la partition *Microsoft Basic Data* pour restaurer l'extension de *3 To* de cette partition et ainsi supprimer l'erreur de taille qui affecte le système de fichiers *exFAT*. Je te propose de faire ça en cours de journée de lundi (si tu es disponible).​


----------



## petrucciani (17 Mai 2021)

Parfait, j'ai une journée quasiment off demain, donc ça me va. 
Je ne saurais te remercier assez pour toute ton aide, mais merci mille fois quand même, et bonne nuit !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2021)

Tu n'auras qu'à refaire signe ici en cours de journée alors > quand tu seras disponible.


----------



## petrucciani (17 Mai 2021)

Salut, je suis disponible pour continuer l'aventure.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2021)

Ouaip : mais pas moi. Je vais me déconnecter. Ce sera plutôt en après-midi.


----------



## petrucciani (17 Mai 2021)

Ça marche, fais moi signe quand tu es de retour


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2021)

Je me suis reconnecté. À ton tour de faire signe quand tu seras disponible.


----------



## petrucciani (17 Mai 2021)

Je suis également disponible.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2021)

Le DDE branché > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list external
```

qui affiche le disque externe

Poste le retour => c'est pour vérifier si l'index d'appareil est toujours *disk2*.


----------



## petrucciani (17 Mai 2021)

Le retour :

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨SANS TITRE⁩              2.5 TB     disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk3⁩         500.3 GB   disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.3 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s3
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Clone - Données⁩         346.4 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Clone⁩                   14.9 GB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 292.5 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                660.8 MB   disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk3s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2021)

C'est bien *disk2*. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil umountDisk force disk3 ; diskutil umountDisk force disk2
```

qui démonte le *Conteneur apfs* > puis le disque primaire de ses volumes (afin de désactiver la *GPT* et permettre d'y écrire)

Poste le retour.


----------



## petrucciani (17 Mai 2021)

C'est fait !

```
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk3 was successful
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk2 was successful
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2021)

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt remove -i 3 disk2
```

la commande supprime le descripteur *GPT* de la partition *apfs* n°*3* (et par là la partition)

Poste le retour.


----------



## petrucciani (17 Mai 2021)

```
Password:
disk2s3 removed
```

Succès.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2021)

Enchaîne avec la commande :

```
sudo diskutil umountDisk force disk2 ; sudo gpt remove -i 2 disk2
```

la commande redémonte le disque primaire de son volume *SANS TITRE* (car l'écriture suppressive à la *GPT* a eu pour effet de réactiver la table) > puis supprime le descripteur *GPT* de la partition *Microsoft Basic Data* n°*2* (descripteur qu'il s'agit de rééditer avec une extension restaurée)

Poste le retour.


----------



## petrucciani (17 Mai 2021)

Voilà le retour :

```
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk2 was successful
disk2s2 removed
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2021)

Parfait.

- tu n'as plus de volumes montés du DDE affichés sur ton Bureau de session ?​


----------



## petrucciani (17 Mai 2021)

Non, plus rien n'apparaît, à part Macintosh HD !

EDIT : Macintosh HD n'apparaît pas sur mon bureau mais dans le finder, mea culpa.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2021)

Parfait. Voici quelle était la table *GPT* initiale :

```
start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640        2008        
      411648  5859792856      2  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  5860204504      262151        
  5860466655          32         Sec GPT table
  5860466687           1         Sec GPT header
```

on l'utilise comme patron pour recréer le discripteur *GPT* de la  partition *Micosoft Basic Data*

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt add -b 411648 -s 5859792856 -t EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7 -i 2 disk2 ; diskutil list external
```

la commande recrée un descripteur *GPT* de partition telle que : bloc de tête = n°*411648* (le bloc initial qui est le super-bloc d'initialisation du système de fichiers *exFAT* inscrit sur les blocs de la partition) > extension = *5859792856* (blocs de *512* octets = *3 To*) > type = *Microsoft Basic Data* (via l'*UUID* identifiant universellement ce type de partition = *EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7*) > rang = *2* - puis affiche la configuration du disque externe

Poste le retour.


----------



## petrucciani (17 Mai 2021)

C'est fait :

```
Password:
disk2s2 added
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨⁩                        209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨SANS TITRE⁩              3.0 TB     disk2s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2021)

Comme tu le vois > ton DDE a récupéré sans perte sa configuration initiale : volume *SANS TITRE* de *3 To* de format *exFAT*. L'erreur de taille (non fatale) qu'on avait injectée dans le système de fichiers *exFAT* en réduisant la description de sa partition à *2,5 To* au lieu de *3 To* => a disparu.

- tu confirmes bien que *SANS TITRE* est affiché monté sur ton Bureau et qu'en y entrant tu avises tes dossiers de données ?​


----------



## petrucciani (17 Mai 2021)

C'est super ! Oui ça fonctionne nickel.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2021)

Parfait. Alors on va dire que ton problème est résolu.


----------



## petrucciani (17 Mai 2021)

Formidable, je vais retester l'installation Bootcamp, je posterai mon retour ici.
Encore merci pour tout le temps que tu as pris pour m'aider, les gens comme toi sont rares !


----------



## petrucciani (17 Mai 2021)

Tout fonctionne, merci encore !!!


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2021)

Hé ! hé ! ton Windows tu peux l'appeler "Désiré"...    

- content pour toi !​


----------

